# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم

## مسلم طالب العفو

منقول كتبه أبو بلال المصرى
[center*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه
أما بعد :: فهذه جملة من الأحاديث الصحيحة فى  حرمة الخوض فى عرض المسلم وحرمة غيبته وسنذكر إن شاء الله حرمة الغيبة  والأعذار التى تبيح الغيبة وكيفية التحلل منها
قال فيما صح عنه ( لما  عرج بى ربى عز وجل مررت بقوم لهم أظفار من نحاس يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم  فقلت من هؤلاء يا جبريل قال هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس ويقعون فى  أعراضهم )
وقال ( أكثر خطايا ابن آدم فى لسانه)
وقال 
(ليس شيء فى الجسد إلا يشكو إلى الله اللسان)
وقال (من صمت نجا) وقال (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده) وقال (وهل يكب الناس على وجوههم فى النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ) 
والعياذ بالله من ذلك
قال تعالى (ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضاً ) 
هذه المعصية التى ليست فى حسابات كثير من المسلمين أنها من الشرع
 فتراه ربما تورع عن أكل الحرام وعن الزنا ولا يتورع عن أكل لحوم إخوانه 
فبعض الناس له ذنب يضعف أمامه وربما قوى أمام ذنب آخر
 فقد جعل الله للمسلم حرمه بأن لا يُغتاب فقال بعضكم بعضاً 
فانظر أيها المسلم كيف أنت غالى عند الله جعل لك قدراً ومكانه وحرمه
وكذلك أخوك المسلم لا يحل غيبته ولا بهتانه وهو الإفتراء عليه لا سيما غيبة وهدم العلماء ( العاملين) 
بل ومما ذكر العلماء حرمته سماع الغيبة ايضاً
عرف رسول الله الغيبة لما سُئل عنها فقال ( عن الغيبة ذكرك أخاك بما يكره فقال أرأيت إن كان فى أخى ما أقول قال فقد أغتبته قال فإن لم يكن فيه ما أقول فقال فقد بهته ) أى ظلمته وافتريت عليه وهذه أشد 
فاليراجع المسلم الأعذار التى ذكرها العلماء للغيبة فيعمل منها ما يحل إن احتاج له وتركه أولى فقد كان الصالحون أمثال الإمام البخارى رحمه الله لا يغتاب أحداً أبداً 
فقد ذكر العلماء من الأعذار الإستفتاء كأن تقول فلان اشترى منى كذا وخاصمنى فى كذا مثلاً 
أو النصيحة للمستنصح  فقد قالت فاطمة بنت قيس للنبى خطبنى فلان وفلان فقال أما فلان فصعلوك لا مال له وأما فلان فلا يضع العصا عن عاتقه أى ضراب للنساء 
ومثل المجاهر بالمعصية فقد نقل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الإجماع على حل غيبته لأنه هو الذى اسقط حقه 
وكالتحذير من أهل البدع كأن أحذروا من فلان فإنه مضلل مثلاً 
وكالغضب لله (ذكرها الإمام ابن القيم استنباطاً من قصة الثلاثة الذين خُلفوا)
وكالتظلم ذكرها الإمام النووى رحمه الله 
وكالمجازاه كما قال النبى (مطل الغنى ظلم يحل عرضه وعقوبته) عرضه كأن يقول ظلمنى مطلنى (ذكرها العلماء)  هذا بعض ما حضرنى الأن والعلم عند الله وليراجع كلام العلماء فى ذلك* 
*ويشترط فى هذا كله إخلاص النية لله فلا يتلذذ المسلم بعرض أخيه ويقول أنا أذكر ذلك للموعظة أو غضباً لله ويكون قصده غير ذلك فلا يحل هذا اللحم إلا بالإخلاص 
نسأل الله العافية والعفو والسلامة فى الدنيا والأخرة وأن يوفقنا الله تعالى بمنه إن كنا إغتبنا مسلماً بإن يلهمه الله العفو عنا 
أما عن التحلل ممن اغتيبته فهذا الأمر غالباً ما يحدث  منه إيغال للصدور وفساد ذات البين وهو مطلوب شرعاً عدم وجوده فهذا دفع شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله فى موضوع أن يفتى بأن يكتفى المغتاب بالدعاء  لمن اغتابه وفيه حديث ضعيف وهو (كفارة من اغتبته أن تستغفر له) ضعيف جداً ولم يعتمد عليه شيخ الإسلام بل كما ذكرنا 
والعلم عند الله فى كل ما قلت ومن كان عنده فضل علم فاليجد به علينا وادعوا الله لى بالنجاة وأسأل الله لكل مسلم النجاة من هذا 
انشره أيها المسلم لتأجر*
*فقد أُبتلينا بحطام هائل جداً من غثاء الألسنة فى المجالس وعبر الفضائيات وفى النت فسلامة المسلمين أولى من كثرة الثرثرة*

[/center]

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*لذا كان الذب عن عرض المسلم عمل عظيم يحبه الله ويثيب عليه الكثير*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ: (ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺃﺧﺎﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻴﺐ ﻧﺼﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻵﺧﺮﺓ).  [ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻨﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﻬﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ: (17130)، وصححه الألباني في سلسلتهﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤ  ﺔ:  (1217)].
قال البيهقي: (روي موقوفًا ومرفوعًا، والموقوف أصح).

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

حديث رائع جدا بارك الله فيك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله
 *

** حب الدنيا والمال وطلبـه أصـل كل سيئـة*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> ﻗﺎﻝ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ: (ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺃﺧﺎﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﻴﺐ ﻧﺼﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻵﺧﺮﺓ).  [ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻨﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﻬﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ: (17130)، وصححه الألباني في سلسلتهﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤ  ﺔ:  (1217)].
> قال البيهقي: (روي موقوفًا ومرفوعًا، والموقوف أصح).


............

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> حديث رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله

----------

